# Work Permit for Canada original Documents



## ehsanabbasi (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have a job offer in Canada and my employeer is working for LMO. Meanwhile, I want to complete my documentation for applying for work permit. I came to know through cic website that I have to submit my original Passport and educational/experience documents when applying for VISA office.

As I am a frequent traveller for my assignments abroad, I need passport with me. Is it possible to avoid providing them my original passport and give them when they want to stamp the VISA?

Regards,
Ehsan


----------



## JEB007 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ehsan,

Hi... I am going through the exact same process... awaiting on the LMO for a job offer I have had from a Canadian company. I see that you posted your question in April... can you give me a run down on the process for you so far? I just started mine and would like to know what I should expect. 

Thanks!
JB


----------



## ehsanabbasi (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi JB,

I actually got Australian Immigration, so I refused the job offer from Canada. 

Regards,
Ehsan


----------



## JEB007 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Congrats!*



ehsanabbasi said:


> Hi JB,
> 
> I actually got Australian Immigration, so I refused the job offer from Canada.
> 
> ...


Well congratulations and good luck to you!

Saldos!
JB


----------



## thingzone (May 23, 2012)

goodluck


----------

